# Gaggia Classic PID to the Sage Oracle



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, just wanted peoples thoughts on how much of an upgrade is the Sage Oracle from the Gaggia Classic pref 2015 with a Mr Shade PID kit fitted?

Regards

Mo


----------



## Lambo (Sep 5, 2018)

Hmmm not sure, i'm going the other way from a Gaggia classic with Mr Shades PID kit to a Sage Dual boiler. The Gaggia PID kit is first class, excellent instructions to self fit. It's great to be able to set temperatures, like upping steam temp to 139*, better stability for shot pulling and more pressure when steaming. Had my DB still sat in its box for last 2 wks won't set up until I've fitted my new kitchen over the Easter weekend, another 3 wks to wait .

Heavily modded Classic will be up for sale (if your interested, quick plug )

Rancilio steam wand

OPV'd (obviously)

Pressure gauge

Mr Shades PID kit

Red & Blue LEDS

Fully stripped, descaled, serviced with new O Rings

2 x Portafilter handles (twin spout and single spout)

Plus sundries


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry i ment going from a classic pid which i currently have to the sage oracle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The difference in the machines is firstly functionality. Sage is easier to use for some functions, milk and tamping, timer, quick heat up.

The grinder is poor, and it's pretty much a fixed dose of 22g. If your taking about Ron's at £250 then it's a bargain. I use mine with a seperate grinder.

In terms of will it be better in the cup, I would say not (as that will depend on the grinder you use)

So


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> The difference in the machines is firstly functionality. Sage is easier to use for some functions, milk and tamping, timer, quick heat up.
> 
> The grinder is poor, and it's pretty much a fixed dose of 22g. If your taking about Ron's at £250 then it's a bargain. I use mine with a seperate grinder.
> 
> ...


I wish it was £250 i wouldve snapped it up..lol.. its £450.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Lambo said:


> Hmmm not sure, i'm going the other way from a Gaggia classic with Mr Shades PID kit to a Sage Dual boiler. The Gaggia PID kit is first class, excellent instructions to self fit. It's great to be able to set temperatures, like upping steam temp to 139*, better stability for shot pulling and more pressure when steaming. Had my DB still sat in its box for last 2 wks won't set up until I've fitted my new kitchen over the Easter weekend, another 3 wks to wait .
> 
> Heavily modded Classic will be up for sale (if your interested, quick plug )
> 
> ...


Sorry off topic, but how did you put the LEDs in?


----------



## Lambo (Sep 5, 2018)

230V LED's 14mm stainless steel holesaw wired direct from main switch load side for blue and brew switch / pump feed for red


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

I upgraded from Gaggia classic modded, pid etc to Sage Oracle about a year ago.

Ease of use is what you are paying for.

Actual espresso shots are much the same dependent on grind etc.

Milk frothing is auto easy with the oracle....I like flat whites so milk temp is set to 58/60' which gives a creamy latte foam.

If you have the funds the Oracle beats the classic.....


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Tanguero said:


> I upgraded from Gaggia classic modded, pid etc to Sage Oracle about a year ago.
> 
> Ease of use is what you are paying for.
> 
> ...


Thanks i took the plunge and purchased the Oracle from a fellow forum member from the for sale section


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

itn said:


> Thanks i took the plunge and purchased the Oracle from a fellow forum member from the for sale section


As with any machine, cleanliness is vital. I always use Brita filtered water ( even using the sage internal filter, changing alternate months)

Have used the auto descaler to try it but probably not needed.

After every session give the head a back wash. Once a week using the cleaning tablets put on auto clean.

Hope you enjoy your coffee sessions.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Get the facts correct pleeeese.

It was sold for £375.


----------

